# placing a buttikoferi in my reds tank



## okley70 (Oct 7, 2004)

stupid question i know but bare with me. can this be done. 5 5-6'' reds with a 5'' butti. my reds are very aggressive. they love to eat convicts but maybe they will back off this guy. or maybe he might run the tank. has anyone ever done this?


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

I'm willing to bet it won't work, sorry if that isn't what you wanted to hear.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

one word ............


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

butterkoferi are very very aggressive, and piranhas eat fish

theres nothing there that would suggest it would work to me

butti profile


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

MR.FREEZ said:


> butterkoferi are very very aggressive, and piranhas eat fish
> 
> theres nothing there that would suggest it would work to me
> 
> ...


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I wouldn't worry, your piranhas will enjoy the good meal very soon.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

i think that the butti will go around attackin the p's, as they are very aggressive(my older bro has one in a 90) and they the p's wit there mean ass teeth will get fed up and rip it apart


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

i dont think tahat fish have the mental capacity to get fed up. Any attack by the p's would be deffensife, or an attempt to make a meal out of the butti.


----------



## okley70 (Oct 7, 2004)

Has anyone every done this? I had a 10'' butti for awhile I know the agression levels. Just plan mad. Used to try to bit me through the glass.But I have seen the same fish in a 240 gl with large oscar and mags. Got along fine. May be I will do a trial drop in with the fish.I dont want any of the fish to get hurt or even die. but im mostly just curious. Any of you guys have large cichlids with your p's?


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

Its not going to work.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

I'll bet your Butterkoferi will die and take one or two of your reds with it.

Your experiment isn't worth it to me. You'll start with 1 Butti and 5 Reds, and it's very possible you'll end up with no fish in that tank.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

scrappydoo said:


> I'll bet your Butterkoferi will die and take one or two of your reds with it.
> 
> Your experiment isn't worth it to me. You'll start with 1 Butti and 5 Reds, and it's very possible you'll end up with no fish in that tank.
> [snapback]1036842[/snapback]​


----------



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

just a waste of a nice buttikoferi


----------



## okley70 (Oct 7, 2004)

YOUR RIGHT. I dont want to stress my fish im glad I came hear first. You guys have talked me out of alot of stupid ideas lol. thanks


----------



## boozehound420 (Apr 18, 2005)

im shur it wouldnt be able to do much to the piranhas as long as its not 14 inches long...get him smaller then the piranhas and see if he can hold his own and avoid getting eaten


----------



## verypointyteeth (Feb 15, 2005)

if you're willing to risk it why not


----------



## WildRed (May 19, 2005)

my advice is not to try it unless you are willing to risk EVERY fish in the tank


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

boozehound420 said:


> im shur it wouldnt be able to do much to the piranhas as long as its not 14 inches long...get him smaller then the piranhas and see if he can hold his own and avoid getting eaten
> [snapback]1036986[/snapback]​


The Butti is the same size as the reds, and yes he can do serious damage.


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

my friend kept a jack dempsey and two oscars wit his ps for a year and it worked but he ended up selling all but 1 oscar and 5 ps


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Many people have done this and that, just not worth trying :nod:


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

to Piranha Aquario


----------



## Josh.fry (Dec 2, 2008)

mashunter18 said:


> Many people have done this and that, just not worth trying :nod:


I know most of you believe that the reds will kill the butti but I had a very aggressive butti once that killed a whole tank of reds he also killed a black diamond, but either way depending on which one of the fish is more aggressive one of them will die and you should not keep them together.


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Nope!


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

mmm.... this thread is 3 years old !!


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

I don't even know what a buttikoferi is and I know it won't work. He will be killed.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

Moondemon said:


> mmm.... this thread is 3 years old !!


and the guy who was asking the question hasnt even logged onto the board since before i was even a member.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

fishguy1313 said:


> I don't even know what a buttikoferi is and I know it won't work. He will be killed.


Big-ass _Tilapia_ spp. Very, very aggressive and likely to do damage to p's if they don't destroy the TB first.

This, however, is an old topic, so I'm going to have to close it.


----------

